# Information Technology Jobs in Portugal



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Bruce Smith and I am hoping to leave the United States to change up my life a bit. I have already begun learning Portuguese (via Rossetta Stone) and am aspiring to move to Portugal. I am currently a senior Windows System administrator for Thomas Jefferson University/Hospital in Philadelphia and was curious if Portugal has this kind of work, and if so where? 

Are there any agencies that do job placement in Portugal? Is my line of work a desired asset in Portugal? I figure everyone needs a network and servers 

Thank You,
Bruce Smith


----------



## Magee (Aug 10, 2011)

*IT Opportunities*

Hi Bruce - would like to discuss with you - please PM me as convenient.


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Here's a link that you can use for future networking: America Club of Lisbon

Here's a link to the EU Portal with a lot of info (don't be overwhelmed)

I'll do a few searches with some major companies and post links again later today and tomorrow. 

If you're qualified, there are IT jobs, but be aware that the work environment is totally different from what you and I have experienced in the USA.


----------



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

BlackIrishGirl, 

Can you elaborate on totally different? Do you mean I Don't have to carry a 24x7 phone and wake up at 2:10am all the time  Thank you for these great links. I am getting truly excited that this may be possible.

Thank You,
Bruce Smith


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might find this link useful, to see if your professional qualifications are recognized.
It is based on being a EU citizen but still contains useful information.

EU-Recognition of professional qualifications in other countries-Your Europe


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Smithx10 said:


> BlackIrishGirl,
> 
> Can you elaborate on totally different? Do you mean I Don't have to carry a 24x7 phone and wake up at 2:10am all the time  Thank you for these great links. I am getting truly excited that this may be possible.
> 
> ...


Will send you a PM


----------

